# Jak to jest z tą kompilacją przed instalacją?

## Piimaa

Od długiego czasu myślę o Gentoo lecz nigdy odwagi nie miałem. 

Sypiące się wiecznie inne dystrybucje, chore aktualizacje i inne

spowodowały że pora na zmiany.

1. Czy w Gentoo serio przed instalacją jakiegokolwiek softu

dostaje wszystko w kodzie źródłowym?

2. Mam możliwość modyfikacji kodu według własnego uznania?

3. Czy jest sposób na podwójną zabawę, to znaczy... instalujemy system

na kompie 1 a na drugim, np. w VirtualBoxie pod linuxem pobieramy co chcemy, modyfikujemy, kompilujemy i gotowe paczki instalujemy po przeniesieniu na kompa nr.1 offline?

Potrzebuję prostego systemu x64 z Xfce, chciałbym upodobnić go graficznie (szata) do czegoś a'la win2000, ma być pełna prostota bez jakichkolwiek animacji, wodotrysków i innych bajerów. System tylko do poczty, www, ftp. Pełna obsługa wszystkiego co w internecie plus emaile, nic więcej dlatego chciałbym odchudzić system do granic możliwości. Zapora sieciowa i kilka innych i wsio. Całość budowana tylko pod Intela, nie nabywam laptopów z dedykowanymi. Obecnie Lenovo L560, docelowo Z-Book17. 

Od czego zacząć te przygodę? Z Angielskim znam się jak z Putinem  :Smile: 

Są gdzieś jakieś poradniki PL w pdfach, instalacja, konfig itp.?

----------

## Piimaa

Ale tu huk, gwar, ruch... ehhh

Gentoo za ciężki na polskie nowoczesne, windowsowe głowy?

 :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

I znowu będę sam   :Shocked: 

Jak na Archu kiedyś, gdy wszyscy winiego2000 ogarniali...

----------

## mirekm

Ad 1. Tak. Praktycznie wszystko jest kompilowane na twoim komputerze. Jest kilka wyjątków, które są dostępne tylko w wersji binarnej, bo tak dostarcza producent kodu. Albo kobyły, które są dostepne do wyboru, albo binarna, albo  źródłowa.

Ad 2. Masz taką możliwość. Przed instalacją dodajesz sobie patche i instalujesz. 

Ad 3. Tak. Instalujesz na jednym kompie, tworząc swoje pakiety binarne i potem je instalujesz na drugim kompie, już bez kompilacji.

Większość dokumentacji jest po angielsku. Nie wiem jak się znasz z Władkiem, może jesteście bliskimi kumplami? 

Ale część dokumentacji jest przetłumaczona na język polski. albo na stronie www.gentoo.org, albo wiki.gentoo.org. Przewodnik instalacji jest dostępny tu:

[url]

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page/pl

[/url]

Cała aktywność forum jest w zasadzie po angielsku. Na polskie forum rzadko ktoś zagląda.

----------

